# MDPC-X Alternative?



## 14Hannes88 (11. März 2015)

Guten Tag,

als ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder im MDPC-X Shop stöbern wollte, um einfach mal zu sehen wie dieser sich entwickelt hat und um das ein oder andere zu kaufen, musste ich erstaunt/entsetzt feststellen das dieser geschlossen ist. Als ich lass das man diesen für etwa einen Monat geschlossen hatte, suchte ich nach einer Alternative und fand unter anderem heraus das dieser schon länger geschlossen ist.

Weiß da jemand näheres? Ist irgendwann abzusehen wann dieser wieder öffnet?

Kennt in der Zwischenzeit jemand eine brauchbare Alternative? Bitte keine ausländischen Shops wie E22. Suche vorallem gute Combs, am besten geschlossene in verschiedenen Farben.


Gruß


----------



## crazyracer98 (11. März 2015)

Hi Hannes,

Ich glaube deine Frage wird in diesem Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/355325-mdpc-x-urlaub.html) erklärt.

Alternativen findest du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/373063-lieferant-shop-fuer-sleeves.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
crazy


----------



## 14Hannes88 (11. März 2015)

crazyracer98 schrieb:


> Hi Hannes,
> 
> Ich glaube deine Frage wird in diesem Thread (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/355325-mdpc-x-urlaub.html) erklärt.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank.

Aber wenn ich das jetzt so sehe, sind das jetzt bald 4 Monate Abwesenheit... sehr eigenartig


----------

